# Trump gun vid on secret service's radar



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2017)

*SNOOP DOGG - BADBADNOTGOOD*

Snoop Dogg's music vid depicting a President Trump assassination has caught the attention of the Secret Service.

A spokesperson for the president's protective team tells us they were made aware of the video Monday. We're told Secret Service honchos are aware of Snoop's vid, but it's unclear if there will be any further investigation into whether the rapper poses a real threat.

It's a similar situation to Madonna saying she's thought about blowing up the White House. We're told the Secret Service was aware of that incident as well.

Ultimately, nothing happened to her ... but we'll see if the "Lavender" video's controversial imagery passes muster too.

https://youtu.be/E4i3bAtEuJE


----------



## SheriV (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the secret service actually spoke to Madonna...

I mean ..she didn't mean it . .when a famous person makes inflammatory comments they should get a pass right??
Heh


----------



## charley (Mar 14, 2017)

.. it wasn't much to groove to...I don't listen to that type of music, so I'm not much of a 'rap' critic...I wonder what Madonna thought about snoop's tune ??? lol


----------



## BadGas (Mar 15, 2017)

They won't do shit to any of them.. The puppet masters will protect them...

Alec Baldwin suggesting Trump is racist..

Snoop insinuating the assassination of Trump

Madonna fantasizing about blowing up a Trump White House.. 

Now, if you unplug the word "Trump" from the above examples.. and plug in "Obama".. plot thickens.. careers are ended in an instant.. names get added to blacklists that don't exist.. maybe even prison (hopefully that serves those $65k hotdogs Obama likes so much)..


----------



## meanstreek (Mar 15, 2017)

obamo is racist

trump luv

snoop smokt pot


----------



## BadGas (Mar 20, 2017)

I thought everyone should see this post again.. 

I found it interesting upon reading it a second time.



BadGas said:


> They won't do shit to any of them.. The puppet masters will protect them...
> 
> Alec Baldwin suggesting Trump is racist..
> 
> ...


----------



## charley (Mar 20, 2017)

..trump doesn't begin to know the meaning of the word 'Presidential'....  he's a compulsive liar , that needs his sycophants to reassure him every moment,,,


----------

